# PC Freeze



## Abigayle (9. Februar 2010)

Hallo zusammen!

Seit ca. 1 Woche hat mein Mann ein riesen Problem mit seinem PC. Fast jeden Abend wenn er zockt, hängt sich sein PC weg. Das Bild freezt, der Ton hängt sich auf und nach ein paar Sekunden ist der Ton wech, nur noch Standbild. Es hilft nur noch ein Reset, ABER es gibt keinen Bluescreen, nichts. Allerdings passiert das bisher nur bei den Spielen "Runes of Magic", "Dawn of War 2" und "Hellgate London". Gestern Abend hat er einige Stunden "Warhammer Online" gespielt ohne das der PC sich weggehängt hatte. Dafür heute Nachmittag als er seinen VLC gestartet hatte das Problem.

Wir haben schon angefangen den Fehler zu suchen:

1: Grafikarte läuft nicht heisst, haben getestet, die wird so zwischen 55 und 65 Grad Celsius warm. Ist okay.
2: RAM ist heile, haben wir im PC Laden checken lassen, ebenso die Festplatten.

Nicht viel aber n bissel.

Kurz zu seinen PC Daten:

System: Windows XP Home SP2
AMD Athlon™ 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 6000+
Speicher: 2048MB RAM 
Grafikkarte: NVIDIA GeForce 9600 GT (Treiber 196.21, also die neusten)
Soundkarte: Realtek HD Audio output
Netzteil: 420 W

Kanns am Netzteil liegen?


----------



## Kyragan (9. Februar 2010)

Ist die CPU übertaktet? Falls ja mal mit Standardtakt versuchen, eventuell läuft sie einfach nicht stabil.
Andererseits kann das Netzteil Schuld sein, genauso gut wie sich auch das Mainboard langsam in Richtung Jordan bewegen könnte. Stichwort heißt hier "konstante Spannungsversorgung". Was ists denn exakt für ein Netzteil? Wenn der Name nicht auffindbar ist: Mal aufschrauben und die Tabelle die als Aufkleber auf dem Netzteil ist mal abtippen. Besonders interessant sind die 12V Rails.


----------



## Abigayle (9. Februar 2010)

Der CPU ist nicht übertaktet.

So, das steht auf dem Netzteil
CMP Model 420W
1 AC~IP 115/230V 6/3A 60/50HZ 
2 DC O/P
(irgendsone Volttabelle, brauchste die?)

Edit: Das Netzteil ist ca. 4 oder 5 Jahre alt.


----------



## Vaishyana (9. Februar 2010)

Ich würde zum NT tendieren, dass den Geist aufgibt. Hast du ein anderes da dass du testen kannst?


----------



## Abigayle (9. Februar 2010)

Leider nicht, nur noch eins das gut 15 Jahre alt und hat vielleicht 150W und das bringts nicht wirklich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (10. Februar 2010)

Die Volttabelle wäre das interessanteste gewesen. Der Name sollte aber auch reichen um rauszukriegen wieviel Ampere auf der 12V Rail liegen. 
Da die CPU nicht übertaktet ist und der RAM anscheinend clean ist würde ich auch Richtung Netzteil tendieren. Das scheint langsam am Ableben zu sein und kann deshalb die erforderliche Spannung nicht mehr liefern die gebraucht wird wenn CPU und Grafikkarte unter (Voll)last laufen. Was ihr machen könntet wäre mit Furmark und prime95 das System auf Stabilität zu testen. Im Furmark den Extreme Burning Mode rein(ohne Antialising, Auflösung ist relativ egal; dabei aber die Temperaturen beachten der Extreme Burning Mode heißt nicht umsonst so) und gleichzeitig prime95 mit large-FFTs laufen lassen. Wenn dort Abstürze, Fehler oder Freezes auftreten ist das System an irgendeiner Stelle instabil. Das kann an der Stromversorgung liegen, muss aber nicht. Auch wenn ihrs habt prüfen lassen würde ich den RAM noch nicht ausschließen, auch die CPU könnte aus welchen Gründen auch immer instabil laufen. Ein Freeze bei Systemstabilitätstests deutet meist darauf hin, dass irgendwo eine Spannung zu niedrig ist. Da CPU und sämtliche Bussysteme auf Stocktakt laufen wäre das ein weiteres Indiz für das Netzteil.


----------



## Abigayle (10. Februar 2010)

So, gestern hat er mal RoM im Fenstermodus gestartet. Lief auch gut bis er plötzlich mit Grafikfehlern freezte und der Ton nur noch ein fiepen war, ABER nur das SPIEL(!!!), auch die Grafikfehler waren nur im SPIELFENSTER! Übern Taskmanager hat er das Spiel beendet bekommen, nur als er zu nem Kumpel in TS dann ging meinte der, der Ton wäre unerträglich.

Haben heute Morgen dann die Kiste aufgemacht und ausgesaugt, war doch recht viel Staub drin, vor allem im Processorlüfter. Mal sehen was im Laufe des Tages noch kommt oder obs daran lag. Ihr hört vom mir! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (10. Februar 2010)

falls ihr ne andere Grafikkarte da habt auch mal austauschen


----------



## Abigayle (10. Februar 2010)

Haben leider keine andere GraKa da. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lassen gerade mal Prime95 laufen. Kann mir jemand sagen wie lange son Test dauern kann? Mein mann macht mich gerade nervös, weil er die ganze Zeit meckert: "Wie lange dauert das?" "Ich seh da keinen Fortschrittsbalken??" Ihr Männer seit manchmal schwierig! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (10. Februar 2010)

erstell doch mal eine Dxdiag.txt ( http://www.computerl...tellen-200.html ) und poste den Inhalt hier

vielleicht hat das säubern aber auch schon gereicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Prime kann viele Stunden dauern 

lass am besten erstmal so 2h laufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vadarassar (10. Februar 2010)

darf ich mal das Update auf SP3 empfehlen an dieser Stelle?

Neben Performance- und Sicherheitsproblemen, noch laufendem Support (SP2 wird !NICHT! mehr von Microsoft supported) und Sicherheitsupdates dürfte auch die gesamte Systemstabilität dadurch nur Vorteile haben


----------



## muehe (10. Februar 2010)

Vadarassar schrieb:


> darf ich mal das Update auf SP3 empfehlen an dieser Stelle?
> 
> Neben Performance- und Sicherheitsproblemen, noch laufendem Support (SP2 wird !NICHT! mehr von Microsoft supported) und Sicherheitsupdates dürfte auch die gesamte Systemstabilität dadurch nur Vorteile haben



oh noch garnich gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Abigayle (10. Februar 2010)

Hmmm, SP3, ja, da mach ich mir echt nen Kopf drüber. Hab da fast nur negatives von gelesen, angefangen von Bootproblemen bishin zur nichtmehr Nutzbarkeit der Taskleiste. Ist da was dran oder nur Gerüchteküche?


----------



## muehe (10. Februar 2010)

Abigayle schrieb:


> Hmmm, SP3, ja, da mach ich mir echt nen Kopf drüber. Hab da fast nur negatives von gelesen, angefangen von Bootproblemen bishin zur nichtmehr Nutzbarkeit der Taskleiste. Ist da was dran oder nur Gerüchteküche?



nee normalerweise nicht 

aber gibt ja immer vergurkte Systeme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (10. Februar 2010)

Abigayle schrieb:


> Lassen gerade mal Prime95 laufen. Kann mir jemand sagen wie lange son Test dauern kann? Mein mann macht mich gerade nervös, weil er die ganze Zeit meckert: "Wie lange dauert das?" "Ich seh da keinen Fortschrittsbalken??" Ihr Männer seit manchmal schwierig!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja, prime95 ist eigentlich kein Diagnosetool. Es wird aber sehr gern dazu missbraucht. Prime macht wie der Name schon sagt nichts anderes als Primzahlen nach verschiedenen Algorithmen zu berechnen. Dabei wird besonders die CPU stark belastet, bei large-FFTs sind die Datenmengen so groß, dass sie nicht mehr im Prozessorcache verbleiben können und wandern in den RAM. So belastet man RAM und FSB noch zusätzlich. Treten Fehler in der Berechnung auf(wird angezeigt + prime stoppt) oder freezed es oder stürzt sogar ab ist bei der Systemstabilität was im Argen. Im Normalfall geht alles glatt, man nutzt es vor allem nach dem Übertakten.
Mein Hauptanliegen war prime95 in large FFTs zusammen mit Furmark gleichzeitig laufen zu lassen. Furmark belastet die Grafikkarte extrem und bringt es so auf Auslastungen und Stromverbrauchswerte die man reell kaum erreicht. Beides in Kombination bringt alle für die Performance wichtigen Bauteile eines PCs auf hohe bis maximale Auslastungswerte. Wenn dort Abstürze, Systemcrashes oder Fehler bei prime aufgetreten wären, wäre das ein Indiz für schwankende Spannungen bei Auslastung gewesen und somit ein nicht mehr voll funktionstüchtiges Netzteil.

Fürs weitere: Erstmal SP3 drauf. Ich denke nicht, dass ihr euch um diese Probleme noch sorgen müsst. Nach Service Pack 3 gab es noch andere Updates die weiter an Systemstabilität und Sicherheit gearbeitet haben. Dazu kommt, dass viele Anwendungen mittlerweile sogar SP3 voraussetzen. Würde mich nicht wundern, wenn RoM auch eins davon wäre. Wenn nach dem vollständigen Updaten von Windows die gleichen Probleme auftreten meldet ihr euch am besten nochmal. Dann machen wir die Sache mit prime und Co. etwas ausführlicher.


----------



## Abigayle (10. Februar 2010)

So, haben Prime95 laufen lassen, die Gurke hat sich wieder weggehängt, also wirds wohl Prozessor oder Mainboard sein. *kotz* Und die Kohle haben wir echt zur Zeit nicht über....


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (10. Februar 2010)

Fehler beim primeln müssen nicht unbedingt auf CPU oder Mainboard schließen. Wie gesagt lastet prime die CPU sehr stark aus, was zu hohen Stromverbrauchswerten führt. Wenn ein Netzteil an der Belastungsgrenze ist und schon nen Knacks weg hat bzw. langsam einfach nachlässt dann sinkt die Spannung auf kritische Bereiche.
Wichtig zu wissen wäre wie sich das "weghängen" geäußert hat. Systemcrash? Prime95 gecrasht/gefreezed?


----------



## Abigayle (10. Februar 2010)

> Prime95 gecrasht/gefreezed?



Komplett FREEZE, kein piepton, keine Grafikfehler, NISCHTS. Einfach Freeze. Wenn ich nicht versucht hätte die Maus zu bewegen hätte ichs nichtmal bemerkt.


----------



## Kyragan (10. Februar 2010)

Prime95 in large FFTs beansprucht den RAM sehr stark. Kann durchaus passieren, dass er das System "lahmlegt". Hat prime95 noch gearbeitet, also Berechnungen durchgeführt hat es sich gar nicht mehr gerührt? Ein noch schärferes Tool in Sachen RAM wäre LinX. LinX reagiert auch auf Fehler anders. Während man bei prime öfter mal Rundungsfehler sieht stürzt LinX komplett ab. Wichtig zu wissen wäre jetzt natürlich ob es einfach eine so starke Belastung für die CPU war, dass es das System lähmt oder obs wirklich ein Systemfreeze war. Mach mal nebendran noch den Taskmanager auf und schau unter Ansicht->Spalten Auswählen nach. Mach dort nen Haken bei CPU-Zeit rein und schieb es so zurecht, dass du die Zeit siehst. Sollte das System crashen müsste die CPU-Zeit theoretisch stoppen. Lähmt prime wegen der hohen Auslastung das System sollte die Zeit normal durchticken.


----------



## Abigayle (10. Februar 2010)

Uf, das sagst du zu einem solchen "Pc Legasteniker" wie mir.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Okay, ich werds hinkriegen. Gebe dir gleich Nachricht wenn ich mehr weiss.

Edit:
Ähm, diese Funktion find ich nicht Oo (erldigt, habs gefunden.... Man bin ich blöd... -.-)
Edit 2:
Missbrauche einfach mal TuneUp dafür, der hat sone ähnliche Funktion.


----------



## Abigayle (10. Februar 2010)

Sorry für Doppelpost, aber ich denke ist einfacher so:

Soooooo, Ergebniss:

Ich hab Fotos gemacht, damits besser verständlich ist für alle ^^

Nach 1:11:01 ist der PC wieder komplett eingefroren, die Maus ließ sich noch kurz bewegen und das wars dann wieder. Nichts war mehr möglich, die CPU Zeit blieb stehen, auch TuneUp blieb stehen.
So sah der Desktop dann aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Achja, du hattest ja nach dem Netzteil gefragt. ich hoffe man kann alles lesen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und hier mal die DxDiag:

------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 2/10/2010, 14:39:45
 	Machine name: MUCKI-048099273
 Operating System: Windows XP Home Edition (5.1, Build 2600) Service Pack 2 (2600.xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)
 	Language: German (Regional Setting: German)
System Manufacturer: System manufacturer
 	System Model: System Product Name
 	BIOS: BIOS Date: 04/30/07 15:25:34 Ver: 08.00.12
 	Processor: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 6000+, MMX, 3DNow (2 CPUs), ~3.0GHz
 	Memory: 2048MB RAM
 	Page File: 270MB used, 3669MB available
 	Windows Dir: C:\WINDOWS
	DirectX Version: DirectX 9.0c (4.09.0000.0904)
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
 	DxDiag Version: 5.03.2600.2180 32bit Unicode

------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
 DirectX Files Tab: No problems found.
 	Display Tab 1: No problems found.
 	Sound Tab 1: No problems found.
 	Music Tab: No problems found.
 	Input Tab: No problems found.
 	Network Tab: No problems found.

--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D:	0/4 (n/a)
DirectDraw: 0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectPlay: 0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow: 0/6 (retail)

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
 	Card name: NVIDIA GeForce 9600 GT
 	Manufacturer: NVIDIA
 	Chip type: GeForce 9600 GT
 	DAC type: Integrated RAMDAC
 	Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0622&SUBSYS_2AC1107D&REV_A1
 Display Memory: 512.0 MB
 	Current Mode: 1280 x 768 (32 bit) (60Hz)
 	Monitor: Plug und Play-Monitor
 Monitor Max Res: 1600,1200
 	Driver Name: nv4_disp.dll
 Driver Version: 6.14.0011.9621 (English)
 	DDI Version: 9 (or higher)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
 Driver Date/Size: 1/12/2010 05:03:33, 6359168 bytes
 	WHQL Logo'd: Yes
 WHQL Date Stamp: n/a
 	VDD: Nicht zutreffend
 	Mini VDD: nv4_mini.sys
	Mini VDD Date: 1/12/2010 05:03:33, 10276768 bytes
Device Identifier: {D7B71E3E-4562-11CF-5856-CA0A00C2CB35}
 	Vendor ID: 0x10DE
 	Device ID: 0x0622
 	SubSys ID: 0x2AC1107D
 	Revision ID: 0x00A1
 	Revision ID: 0x00A1
 	Video Accel: ModeMPEG2_C ModeMPEG2_D 
 Deinterlace Caps: {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
 	{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
 	{6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
 	{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
 	{6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
 	{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
 	{6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
 	{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
 	Registry: OK
 	DDraw Status: Enabled
 	D3D Status: Enabled
 	AGP Status: Enabled
DDraw Test Result: Not run
 D3D7 Test Result: Not run
 D3D8 Test Result: Not run
 D3D9 Test Result: Not run

-------------
Sound Devices
-------------
 	Description: Realtek HD Audio output
 Default Sound Playback: Yes
 Default Voice Playback: Yes
 	Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0883&SUBSYS_1043C603&REV_1000
 	Manufacturer ID: 1
 	Product ID: 100
 	Type: WDM
 	Driver Name: RtkHDAud.sys
 	Driver Version: 5.10.0000.5345 (English)
 	Driver Attributes: Final Retail
 	WHQL Logo'd: Yes
 	Date and Size: 12/21/2006 09:26:00, 4405248 bytes
 	Other Files: 
 	Driver Provider: Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
 	HW Accel Level: Full
 	Cap Flags: 0xF5F
	Min/Max Sample Rate: 8000, 192000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 33, 32
 Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 33, 32
 	HW Memory: 0
 	Voice Management: No
 EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: Yes, Yes
 I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: Yes, Yes
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No
 	Registry: OK
 	Sound Test Result: Not run

---------------------
Sound Capture Devices
---------------------
 	Description: Realtek HD Audio Input
 Default Sound Capture: Yes
 Default Voice Capture: Yes
 	Driver Name: RtkHDAud.sys
 	Driver Version: 5.10.0000.5345 (English)
 	Driver Attributes: Final Retail
 	Date and Size: 12/21/2006 09:26:00, 4405248 bytes
 	Cap Flags: 0x41
 	Format Flags: 0xFFF

-----------
DirectMusic
-----------
 	DLS Path: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\drivers\GM.DLS
 	DLS Version: 1.00.0016.0002
	Acceleration: n/a
 	Ports: Microsoft Synthesizer, Software (Not Kernel Mode), Output, DLS, Internal, Default Port
 	Microsoft MIDI-Mapper [Emuliert], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, Internal
 	Microsoft GS Wavetable SW Synth [Emuliert], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, Internal
 	Registry: OK
 	Test Result: Not run

-------------------
DirectInput Devices
-------------------
 	Device Name: Maus
 	Attached: 1
	Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
 	FF Driver: n/a

 	Device Name: Tastatur
 	Attached: 1
	Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
 	FF Driver: n/a

Poll w/ Interrupt: No
 	Registry: OK

-----------
USB Devices
-----------
+ USB-Root-Hub
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x1106, 0x3038
| Matching Device ID: usb\root_hub
| Service: usbhub
| Driver: usbhub.sys, 2/28/2006 13:00:00, 57600 bytes
| Driver: usbd.sys, 2/28/2006 13:00:00, 4736 bytes
| 
+-+ USB-HID (Human Interface Device)
| | Vendor/Product ID: 0x046D, 0xC045
| | Location: USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse
| | Matching Device ID: usb\class_03&subclass_01
| | Service: HidUsb
| | Driver: hidclass.sys, 2/28/2006 13:00:00, 36224 bytes
| | Driver: hidparse.sys, 2/28/2006 13:00:00, 24960 bytes
| | Driver: hid.dll, 2/28/2006 13:00:00, 20992 bytes
| | Driver: hidusb.sys, 2/28/2006 13:00:00, 9600 bytes
| | 
| +-+ HID-konforme Maus
| | | Vendor/Product ID: 0x046D, 0xC045
| | | Matching Device ID: hid_device_system_mouse
| | | Service: mouhid
| | | Driver: mouclass.sys, 2/28/2006 13:00:00, 23552 bytes
| | | Driver: mouhid.sys, 2/28/2006 13:00:00, 12288 bytes

----------------
Gameport Devices
----------------

------------
PS/2 Devices
------------
+ Standardtastatur (101/102 Tasten) oder Microsoft Natural Keyboard (PS/2)
| Matching Device ID: *pnp0303
| Service: i8042prt
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 2/28/2006 13:00:00, 53248 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 2/28/2006 13:00:00, 25216 bytes
| 
+ Terminalserver-Tastaturtreiber
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_kbd
| Upper Filters: kbdclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: termdd.sys, 8/3/2004 23:58:36, 40840 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 2/28/2006 13:00:00, 25216 bytes
| 
+ Terminalserver-Maustreiber
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_mou
| Upper Filters: mouclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: termdd.sys, 8/3/2004 23:58:36, 40840 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 2/28/2006 13:00:00, 23552 bytes

----------------------------
DirectPlay Service Providers
----------------------------
DirectPlay8 Modem Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
DirectPlay8 Serial Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
DirectPlay8 IPX Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
DirectPlay8 TCP/IP Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
Internet TCP/IP Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpwsockx.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
IPX Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpwsockx.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
Modem Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpmodemx.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
Serial Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpmodemx.dll (5.03.2600.2180)

DirectPlay Voice Wizard Tests: Full Duplex: Not run, Half Duplex: Not run, Mic: Not run
DirectPlay Test Result: Not run
Registry: OK

-------------------
DirectPlay Adapters
-------------------
DirectPlay8 Serial Service Provider: COM1
DirectPlay8 TCP/IP Service Provider: LAN-Verbindung - IPv4 - 

-----------------------
DirectPlay Voice Codecs
-----------------------
Voxware VR12 1,4 KBit/s
Voxware SC06 6,4 KBit/s
Voxware SC03 3,2 KBit/s
MS-PCM 64 KBit/s
MS-ADPCM 32,8 KBit/s
Microsoft GSM 6.10 13 KBit/s
TrueSpeech(TM) 8,6 KBit/s

-------------------------
DirectPlay Lobbyable Apps
-------------------------

------------------------
Disk & DVD/CD-ROM Drives
------------------------
 	Drive: C:
 Free Space: 17.6 GB
Total Space: 38.2 GB
File System: NTFS
 	Model: WDC WD400BB-55HEA0

 	Drive: G:
 Free Space: 38.9 GB
Total Space: 120.0 GB
File System: NTFS
 	Model: WDC WD25 00JD-00H SCSI Disk Device

 	Drive: J:
 Free Space: 27.3 GB
Total Space: 114.5 GB
File System: NTFS
 	Model: WDC WD25 00JD-00H SCSI Disk Device

 	Drive: K:
 Free Space: 3.9 GB
Total Space: 4.0 GB
File System: NTFS
 	Model: WDC WD25 00JD-00H SCSI Disk Device

 	Drive: D:
 	Model: HL-DT-ST DVD-ROM GDR8162B
 	Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (German), 2/28/2006 13:00:00, 49536 bytes

 	Drive: E:
 	Model: PHILIPS DVDR1640P
 	Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (German), 2/28/2006 13:00:00, 49536 bytes

 	Drive: F:
 	Model: Generic DVD-ROM SCSI CdRom Device
 	Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (German), 2/28/2006 13:00:00, 49536 bytes

--------------
System Devices
--------------
 	Name: JMicron JMB36X Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_197B&DEV_2363&SUBSYS_81E41043&REV_03\4&81B20F9&0&0018
 Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\jraid.sys, 1.17.0008.0001 (English), 12/6/2006 20:41:16, 44416 bytes
 Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\JGOGO.sys, 5.00.3790.0001 (English), 2/7/2006 20:52:58, 6912 bytes

 	Name: VIA PCI to PCI Bridge Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_C238&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&18
 Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (German), 8/3/2004 23:37:14, 68224 bytes

 	Name: VIA CPU-zu-AGP-Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_B188&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&08
 Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\GAGP30KX.SYS, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:07:44, 46464 bytes

 	Name: VIA PCI to PCI Bridge Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_A238&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&10
 Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (German), 8/3/2004 23:37:14, 68224 bytes

 	Name: VIA Standard Host Bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_7336&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&07
 Driver: n/a

 	Name: PCI Standard-Host-CPU-Brücke
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_6290&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&06
 Driver: n/a

 	Name: VIA I/O APIC Interrupt Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_5336&SUBSYS_80ED1043&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&05
 Driver: n/a

 	Name: VIA Standard Host Bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_4336&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&04
 Driver: n/a

 	Name: VIA Standard PCI to PCIE Bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_337B&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&98
 Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (German), 8/3/2004 23:37:14, 68224 bytes

 	Name: VIA Standard PCI to PCI Bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_337A&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&99
 Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (German), 8/3/2004 23:37:14, 68224 bytes

 	Name: VIA Standard PCI to ISA Bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3337&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&88
 Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\isapnp.sys, 5.01.2600.0000 (German), 8/18/2001 03:18:44, 36224 bytes

 	Name: VIA Standard Host Bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3336&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&03
 Driver: n/a

 	Name: Microsoft UAA Bus Driver for High Definition Audio
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3288&SUBSYS_82491043&REV_10\4&23B2F3EA&0&0898
 Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\hdaudbus.sys, 5.10.0001.5013 (English), 1/7/2005 16:07:18, 138752 bytes

 	Name: VIA USB erweiterter Hostcontroller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3104&SUBSYS_80ED1043&REV_86\3&267A616A&0&84
 Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbehci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 2/28/2006 13:00:00, 26624 bytes
 Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 2/28/2006 13:00:00, 142976 bytes
 Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.2180 (German), 8/4/2004 00:57:38, 77312 bytes
 Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 2/28/2006 13:00:00, 57600 bytes
 Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\hccoin.dll, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 2/28/2006 13:00:00, 7168 bytes

 	Name: VIA Rev 5 oder höher USB universeller Hostcontroller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3038&SUBSYS_80ED1043&REV_A0\3&267A616A&0&83
 Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 2/28/2006 13:00:00, 20480 bytes
 Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 2/28/2006 13:00:00, 142976 bytes
 Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.2180 (German), 8/4/2004 00:57:38, 77312 bytes
 Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 2/28/2006 13:00:00, 57600 bytes

 	Name: VIA Rev 5 oder höher USB universeller Hostcontroller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3038&SUBSYS_80ED1043&REV_A0\3&267A616A&0&82
 Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 2/28/2006 13:00:00, 20480 bytes
 Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 2/28/2006 13:00:00, 142976 bytes
 Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.2180 (German), 8/4/2004 00:57:38, 77312 bytes
 Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 2/28/2006 13:00:00, 57600 bytes

 	Name: VIA Rev 5 oder höher USB universeller Hostcontroller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3038&SUBSYS_80ED1043&REV_A0\3&267A616A&0&81
 Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 2/28/2006 13:00:00, 20480 bytes
 Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 2/28/2006 13:00:00, 142976 bytes
 Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.2180 (German), 8/4/2004 00:57:38, 77312 bytes
 Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 2/28/2006 13:00:00, 57600 bytes

 	Name: VIA Rev 5 oder höher USB universeller Hostcontroller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3038&SUBSYS_80ED1043&REV_A0\3&267A616A&0&80
 Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 2/28/2006 13:00:00, 20480 bytes
 Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 2/28/2006 13:00:00, 142976 bytes
 Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.2180 (German), 8/4/2004 00:57:38, 77312 bytes
 Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 2/28/2006 13:00:00, 57600 bytes

 	Name: VIA Ultra VLINK Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_287E&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&8F
 Driver: n/a

 	Name: VIA Standard Host Bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_2336&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&02
 Driver: n/a

 	Name: VIA Standard Host Bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_1336&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&01
 Driver: n/a

 	Name: VIA Serial ATA Controller - 0591
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_0591&SUBSYS_80ED1043&REV_80\3&267A616A&0&78
 Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\videX32.sys, 5.01.3790.0140 (English), 2/23/2006 12:38:32, 9728 bytes
 Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\xfilt.sys, 5.01.3790.0140 (English), 2/23/2006 12:39:06, 11264 bytes

 	Name: VIA Bus Master IDE Controller - 0571
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_0571&SUBSYS_80ED1043&REV_07\3&267A616A&0&79
 Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\videX32.sys, 5.01.3790.0140 (English), 2/23/2006 12:38:32, 9728 bytes

 	Name: VIA Standard Host Bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_0336&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&00
 Driver: n/a

 	Name: Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Ethernet NIC
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10EC&DEV_8139&SUBSYS_81091043&REV_10\4&172FB5D3&0&4899
 Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\Rtnicxp.sys, 5.649.0615.2006 (English), 6/16/2006 20:56:38, 83968 bytes

 	Name: NVIDIA GeForce 9600 GT
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0622&SUBSYS_2AC1107D&REV_A1\4&139C0C9B&0&0010
 Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\nv4_mini.sys, 6.14.0011.9621 (English), 1/12/2010 05:03:33, 10276768 bytes
 Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\OpenCL.dll, 1.00.0000.0000 (English), 1/12/2010 05:03:33, 61440 bytes
 Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nv4_disp.dll, 6.14.0011.9621 (English), 1/12/2010 05:03:33, 6359168 bytes
 Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvapi.dll, 6.14.0011.9621 (English), 1/12/2010 05:03:33, 1081344 bytes
 Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvcompiler.dll, 6.14.0011.9621 (English), 1/12/2010 05:03:33, 11632640 bytes
 Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvcuda.dll, 6.14.0011.9621 (English), 1/12/2010 05:03:33, 4104192 bytes
 Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvcuvenc.dll, 6.14.0011.9621 (English), 1/12/2010 05:03:33, 4077672 bytes
 Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvcuvid.dll, 6.14.0011.9621 (English), 1/12/2010 05:03:33, 2259560 bytes
 Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvdata.bin, 1/12/2010 05:03:33, 2283526 bytes
 Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvinfo.pb, 1/12/2010 05:03:33, 9047 bytes
 Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvoglnt.dll, 6.14.0011.9621 (English), 1/12/2010 05:03:33, 14458880 bytes
 Driver: C:\Programme\NVIDIA Corporation\Uninstall\nvdisp.nvu, 1/12/2010 05:03:33, 25699 bytes
 Driver: C:\Programme\NVIDIA Corporation\Uninstall\nvudisp.exe, 1.10.0052.0030 (English), 1/12/2010 05:03:33, 592488 bytes
 Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvcod.dll, 1.07.0008.0073 (English), 1/12/2010 05:03:33, 182888 bytes
 Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvcodins.dll, 1.07.0008.0073 (English), 1/12/2010 05:03:33, 182888 bytes

 	Name: PCI Standard-Host-CPU-Brücke
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1103&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&C3
 Driver: n/a

 	Name: PCI Standard-Host-CPU-Brücke
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1102&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&C2
 Driver: n/a

 	Name: PCI Standard-Host-CPU-Brücke
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1101&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&C1
 Driver: n/a

 	Name: PCI Standard-Host-CPU-Brücke
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1100&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&C0
 Driver: n/a

 	Name: D343PORT SCSI Controller
Device ID: PCI\D343PORT\0000
 Driver: n/a

------------------
DirectX Components
------------------
 ddraw.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 German Final Retail 2/28/2006 13:00:00 266240 bytes
 ddrawex.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 2/28/2006 13:00:00 27136 bytes
 dxapi.sys: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 2/28/2006 13:00:00 10496 bytes
	d3d8.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 German Final Retail 2/28/2006 13:00:00 1179648 bytes
 d3d8thk.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 2/28/2006 13:00:00 8192 bytes
	d3d9.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 2/28/2006 13:00:00 1689088 bytes
 d3dim.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 2/28/2006 13:00:00 436224 bytes
d3dim700.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 2/28/2006 13:00:00 825344 bytes
 d3dramp.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 2/28/2006 13:00:00 590336 bytes
 d3drm.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 2/28/2006 13:00:00 350208 bytes
 d3dxof.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 2/28/2006 13:00:00 47616 bytes
d3dpmesh.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 2/28/2006 13:00:00 34816 bytes
 dplay.dll: 5.00.2134.0001 German Final Retail 2/28/2006 13:00:00 33040 bytes
 dplayx.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 2/28/2006 13:00:00 229888 bytes
dpmodemx.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 German Final Retail 2/28/2006 13:00:00 24064 bytes
 dpwsock.dll: 5.00.2134.0001 English Final Retail 2/28/2006 13:00:00 42768 bytes
dpwsockx.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 German Final Retail 2/28/2006 13:00:00 57856 bytes
dplaysvr.exe: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 2/28/2006 13:00:00 30208 bytes
 dpnsvr.exe: 5.03.2600.2180 German Final Retail 2/28/2006 13:00:00 18432 bytes
 dpnet.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 2/28/2006 13:00:00 375296 bytes
dpnlobby.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 2/28/2006 13:00:00 3584 bytes
 dpnaddr.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 2/28/2006 13:00:00 3584 bytes
 dpvoice.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 German Final Retail 2/28/2006 13:00:00 214016 bytes
dpvsetup.exe: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 2/28/2006 13:00:00 83456 bytes
 dpvvox.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 German Final Retail 2/28/2006 13:00:00 116736 bytes
 dpvacm.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 German Final Retail 2/28/2006 13:00:00 21504 bytes
dpnhpast.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 2/28/2006 13:00:00 35328 bytes
dpnhupnp.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 2/28/2006 13:00:00 60928 bytes
dpserial.dll: 5.00.2134.0001 German Final Retail 2/28/2006 13:00:00 54032 bytes
 dinput.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 German Final Retail 2/28/2006 13:00:00 163328 bytes
 dinput8.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 German Final Retail 2/28/2006 13:00:00 186368 bytes
 dimap.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 2/28/2006 13:00:00 44032 bytes
diactfrm.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 German Final Retail 2/28/2006 13:00:00 395264 bytes
 	joy.cpl: 5.03.2600.2180 German Final Retail 2/28/2006 13:00:00 69632 bytes
 gcdef.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 German Final Retail 2/28/2006 13:00:00 78336 bytes
 	pid.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 2/28/2006 13:00:00 35328 bytes
 dsound.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 German Final Retail 2/28/2006 13:00:00 367616 bytes
dsound3d.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 2/28/2006 13:00:00 1294336 bytes
 dswave.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 2/28/2006 13:00:00 19456 bytes
 dsdmo.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 2/28/2006 13:00:00 181760 bytes
dsdmoprp.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 German Final Retail 2/28/2006 13:00:00 74240 bytes
 dmusic.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 German Final Retail 2/28/2006 13:00:00 104448 bytes
 dmband.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 2/28/2006 13:00:00 28672 bytes
dmcompos.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 2/28/2006 13:00:00 61440 bytes
 dmime.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 2/28/2006 13:00:00 181248 bytes
dmloader.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 2/28/2006 13:00:00 35840 bytes
 dmstyle.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 2/28/2006 13:00:00 105984 bytes
 dmsynth.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 2/28/2006 13:00:00 103424 bytes
dmscript.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 2/28/2006 13:00:00 82432 bytes
 system.dll: 1.01.4322.2032 English Final Retail 2/22/2009 15:39:05 1224704 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3D.dll: 9.05.0132.0000 English Final Retail 2/3/2010 14:00:53 473600 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 5.04.0000.3900 English Final Retail 2/3/2010 14:00:47 2676224 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.04.0091.0000 English Final Retail 2/3/2010 14:00:48 2846720 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.05.0132.0000 English Final Retail 2/3/2010 14:00:48 563712 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.06.0168.0000 English Final Retail 2/3/2010 14:00:49 567296 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.07.0239.0000 English Final Retail 2/3/2010 14:00:49 576000 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.08.0299.0000 English Final Retail 2/3/2010 14:00:50 577024 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.09.0376.0000 English Final Retail 2/3/2010 14:00:50 577536 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.10.0455.0000 English Final Retail 2/3/2010 14:00:51 577536 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.11.0519.0000 English Final Retail 2/3/2010 14:00:51 578560 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.12.0589.0000 English Final Retail 2/3/2010 14:00:54 578560 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.DirectDraw.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 2/3/2010 14:00:54 145920 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.DirectInput.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 2/3/2010 14:00:55 159232 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.DirectPlay.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 2/3/2010 14:00:56 364544 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.DirectSound.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 2/3/2010 14:00:56 178176 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.AudioVideoPlayback.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 2/3/2010 14:00:52 53248 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Diagnostics.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 2/3/2010 14:00:53 12800 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 2/3/2010 14:00:52 223232 bytes
 dx7vb.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 German Final Retail 2/28/2006 13:00:00 619008 bytes
 dx8vb.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 German Final Retail 2/28/2006 13:00:00 1227264 bytes
 dxdiagn.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 German Final Retail 2/28/2006 13:00:00 2113536 bytes
 mfc40.dll: 4.01.0000.6140 English Final Retail 2/28/2006 13:00:00 924432 bytes
 mfc42.dll: 6.02.4131.0000 English Final Retail 2/28/2006 13:00:00 1028096 bytes
 wsock32.dll: 5.01.2600.2180 German Final Retail 2/28/2006 13:00:00 24576 bytes
amstream.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 2/28/2006 13:00:00 70656 bytes
 devenum.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 German Final Retail 2/28/2006 13:00:00 59904 bytes
 dxmasf.dll: 6.04.0009.1125 German Final Retail 2/28/2006 13:00:00 499741 bytes
mciqtz32.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 German Final Retail 2/28/2006 13:00:00 35328 bytes
 mpg2splt.ax: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 2/28/2006 13:00:00 148992 bytes
 msdmo.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 2/28/2006 13:00:00 14336 bytes
 encapi.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 2/28/2006 13:00:00 20480 bytes
	qasf.dll: 10.00.0000.3802 English Final Retail 1/28/2005 12:44:28 221184 bytes
	qcap.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 German Final Retail 2/28/2006 13:00:00 192512 bytes
 	qdv.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 German Final Retail 2/28/2006 13:00:00 279040 bytes
	qdvd.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 German Final Retail 2/28/2006 13:00:00 386048 bytes
 qedit.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 German Final Retail 2/28/2006 13:00:00 563200 bytes
qedwipes.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 2/28/2006 13:00:00 733696 bytes
 quartz.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 German Final Retail 2/28/2006 13:00:00 1293312 bytes
 strmdll.dll: 4.01.0000.3928 German Final Retail 2/28/2006 13:00:00 246302 bytes
 iac25_32.ax: 2.00.0005.0053 English Final Retail 2/28/2006 13:00:00 199680 bytes
 ir41_32.ax: 4.51.0016.0003 English Final Retail 2/28/2006 13:00:00 848384 bytes
 ir41_qc.dll: 4.30.0062.0002 English Final Retail 2/28/2006 13:00:00 120320 bytes
ir41_qcx.dll: 4.30.0064.0001 English Final Retail 2/28/2006 13:00:00 338432 bytes
 ir50_32.dll: 5.2562.0015.0055 English Final Retail 2/28/2006 13:00:00 755200 bytes
 ir50_qc.dll: 5.00.0063.0048 English Final Retail 2/28/2006 13:00:00 200192 bytes
ir50_qcx.dll: 5.00.0064.0048 English Final Retail 2/28/2006 13:00:00 183808 bytes
 ivfsrc.ax: 5.10.0002.0051 English Final Retail 2/28/2006 13:00:00 154624 bytes
mswebdvd.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 German Final Retail 2/28/2006 13:00:00 205312 bytes
 	ks.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 German Final Retail 8/3/2004 22:15:22 140928 bytes
 ksproxy.ax: 5.03.2600.2180 German Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:58:24 130048 bytes
 ksuser.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 German Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:57:24 4096 bytes
 stream.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 German Final Retail 8/3/2004 22:08:04 48640 bytes
mspclock.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 German Final Retail 8/3/2004 21:58:40 5376 bytes
 mspqm.sys: 5.01.2600.2180 German Final Retail 8/3/2004 21:58:42 4992 bytes
 mskssrv.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 German Final Retail 8/3/2004 21:58:42 7552 bytes
 swenum.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 German Final Retail 2/28/2006 13:00:00 4352 bytes
mpeg2data.ax: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 2/28/2006 13:00:00 118272 bytes
msvidctl.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 German Final Retail 2/28/2006 13:00:00 1432576 bytes
 vbisurf.ax: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 2/28/2006 13:00:00 30720 bytes
 msyuv.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 2/28/2006 13:00:00 17408 bytes
wstdecod.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 German Final Retail 2/28/2006 13:00:00 51200 bytes

------------------
DirectShow Filters
------------------

DirectShow Filters:
WMAudio Decoder DMO,0x00800800,1,1,,
WMAPro over S/PDIF DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMA Voice Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMVideo Advanced Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Mpeg4s Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
WMV Screen decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
WMVideo Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Mpeg43 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Mpeg4 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
WMT MuxDeMux Filter,0x00200000,0,0,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Full Screen Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Nero Scene Detector 2,0x00200000,2,0,NeSceneDetector.ax,3.02.0000.0030
DV Muxer,0x00400000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Nero Digital Audio Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,NeAudio.ax,3.02.0000.0030
DV Scenes,0x00200000,1,1,NVDV.dll,2.01.0002.0018
Color Space Converter,0x00400001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
WM ASF Reader,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,10.00.0000.3802
Screen Capture filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmpsrcwp.dll,11.00.5721.5145
AVI Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
WMT AudioAnalyzer,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
VGA 16 Color Ditherer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Indeo® video 5.10 Compression Filter,0x00200000,1,1,ir50_32.dll,5.2562.0015.0055
Windows Media Audio Decoder,0x00800001,1,1,msadds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
AC3 Parser Filter,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.05.2600.2180
WMT Format Conversion,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
StreamBufferSink,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.05.2600.2180
WMT Black Frame Generator,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
MJPEG Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Indeo® video 5.10 Decompression Filter,0x00640000,1,1,ir50_32.dll,5.2562.0015.0055
WMT Screen Capture filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Nero Mpeg Audio Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,NeAudioEnc.ax,1.00.0000.0004
Microsoft Screen Video Decompressor,0x00800000,1,1,msscds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
MPEG-I Stream Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
SAMI (CC) Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
MPEG Layer-3 Decoder,0x00810000,1,1,l3codecx.ax,1.05.0000.0050
Nero Audio Stream Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,NeRender.ax,3.02.0000.0030
MPEG-2 Splitter,0x005fffff,1,0,mpg2splt.ax,6.05.2600.2180
ACELP.net Sipro Lab Audio Decoder,0x00800001,1,1,acelpdec.ax,1.04.0000.0000
Nero Digital AVC Audio Encoder,0x00200000,1,2,NeNDAud.ax,3.02.0000.0030
Nero Digital AVC File Writer,0x00200000,1,0,NeNDMux.ax,3.02.0000.0030
Nero Digital AVC Null Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,NeNDMux.ax,3.02.0000.0030
Nero Digital AVC Muxer,0x00200000,2,1,NeNDMux.ax,3.02.0000.0030
Nero Digital AVC Video Enc,0x00200000,1,2,,
Nero QuickTime(tm) Video Decoder,0x00400000,1,1,NeQTDec.ax,3.02.0000.0030
Internal Script Command Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
MPEG Audio Decoder,0x03680001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
File Source (Netshow URL),0x00400000,0,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
Nero Digital AVC Subpicture Enc,0x00200000,1,0,NeNDMux.ax,3.02.0000.0030
Nero Format Converter,0x00200000,1,1,NeroFormatConv.ax,3.02.0000.0030
WMT Import Filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
DV Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Bitmap Generate,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Windows Media Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,wmvds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
Video Mixing Renderer 9,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Windows Media Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,wmv8ds32.ax,8.00.0000.4000
WMT VIH2 Fix,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Record Queue,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Nero ES Video Reader,0x00600000,0,1,NDParser.ax,3.02.0000.0030
DV Source Filter,0x00400000,0,1,NVDV.dll,2.01.0002.0018
Nero Audio CD Filter,0x00200000,0,1,NeAudCD.ax,3.02.0000.0030
Windows Media Multiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASX file Parser,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASX v.2 file Parser,0x00600000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
NSC file Parser,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ACM Wrapper,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Windows Media source filter,0x00600000,0,2,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
Video Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Frame Eater,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Nero DVD Navigator,0x00600000,0,4,NeDVD.ax,3.02.0000.0030
MPEG-2 Video Stream Analyzer,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Line 21 Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Video Port Manager,0x00600000,2,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
WST Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,wstdecod.dll,5.03.2600.2180
Video Renderer,0x00400000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Nero Audio Sample Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,NeRender.ax,3.02.0000.0030
Nero Vcd Navigator,0x00600000,0,2,NeVcd.ax,3.02.0000.0030
Nero Audio Processor,0x00200000,1,1,NeAudioConv.ax,3.02.0000.0030
WM ASF Writer,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,10.00.0000.3802
WMT Sample Information Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
VBI Surface Allocator,0x00600000,1,1,vbisurf.ax,5.03.2600.2180
Microsoft MPEG-4 Video Decompressor,0x00800000,1,1,mpg4ds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
Nero Video Stream Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,NeRender.ax,3.02.0000.0030
File writer,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
WMT Log Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
WMT Virtual Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
DVD Navigator,0x00200000,0,2,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Overlay Mixer2,0x00400000,1,1,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.2180
AVI Draw,0x00600064,9,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
.RAM file Parser,0x00600000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
Nero File Source / Splitter,0x00600000,0,3,NeFSource.ax,3.02.0000.0030
WMT DirectX Transform Wrapper,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
G.711 Codec,0x00200000,1,1,g711codc.ax,5.01.2600.0000
MPEG-2 Demultiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.05.2600.2180
DV Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Indeo® audio software,0x00500000,1,1,iac25_32.ax,2.00.0005.0053
Windows Media Update Filter,0x00400000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASF DIB Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASF ACM Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASF ICM Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASF URL Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASF JPEG Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASF DJPEG Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASF embedded stuff Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
9x8Resize,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
WIA Stream Snapshot Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wiasf.ax,1.00.0000.0000
Nero Video Processor,0x00200000,1,1,NeroVideoProc.ax,3.02.0000.0030
Nero Video Decoder,0x00600000,2,2,NeVideo.ax,3.02.0000.0030
Allocator Fix,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
SampleGrabber,0x00200000,1,1,qedit.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Null Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,qedit.dll,6.05.2600.2180
WMT Virtual Source,0x00200000,0,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
WMT Interlacer,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Nero Audio CD Navigator,0x00200000,0,1,NeAudCD.ax,3.02.0000.0030
StreamBufferSource,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Smart Tee,0x00200000,1,2,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Overlay Mixer,0x00200000,0,0,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Nero Scene Detector,0x00200000,1,0,NeSceneDetector.ax,3.02.0000.0030
AVI Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Uncompressed Domain Shot Detection Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
AVI/WAV File Source,0x00400000,0,2,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
QuickTime Movie Parser,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Wave Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
MIDI Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Multi-file Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
File stream renderer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
XML Playlist,0x00400000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
Nero File Source,0x00200000,0,1,NeFileSrc.ax,3.02.0000.0030
Nero QuickTime(tm) Audio Decoder,0x00400000,1,1,NeQTDec.ax,3.02.0000.0030
Nero DVD Decoder,0x00600000,2,2,NeVideo.ax,3.02.0000.0030
Nero Digital Parser,0x00600000,0,3,NDParser.ax,3.02.0000.0030
AVI Mux,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Line 21 Decoder 2,0x00600002,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
File Source (Async.),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
File Source (URL),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
WMT DV Extract,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Nero Frame Capture,0x00200000,1,1,NeCapture.ax,3.02.0000.0030
WMT Switch Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
WMT Volume,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Nero Video Sample Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,NeRender.ax,3.02.0000.0030
Stretch Video,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Infinite Pin Tee Filter,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
QT Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
MPEG Video Decoder,0x40000001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Indeo® video 4.4 Decompression Filter,0x00640000,1,1,ir41_32.ax,4.51.0016.0003
Indeo® video 4.4 Compression Filter,0x00200000,1,1,ir41_32.ax,4.51.0016.0003

WDM Streaming-Daten-Transforms:
Microsoft Kernel-Echounterdrückung,0x00000000,0,0,,
Microsoft Kernel GS Wavetablesynthesizer,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.2180
Microsoft Kernel-DLS-Synthesizer,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.2180
Microsoft Kernel-DRM-Audioentschlüsselung,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.2180

Video Compressors:
WMVideo8 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
MSScreen encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMVideo9 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
MSScreen 9 encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
DV Video Encoder,0x00200000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Indeo® video 5.10 Compression Filter,0x00100000,1,1,ir50_32.dll,5.2562.0015.0055
MJPEG Compressor,0x00200000,0,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Nero Digital AVC Video Enc,0x00200000,1,2,NeNDVid.ax,3.02.0000.0030
Cinepak Codec by Radius,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Intel 4:2:0 Video V2.50,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Intel Indeo(R) Video R3.2,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Intel Indeo® Video 4.5,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Indeo® video 5.10,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Intel IYUV Codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Microsoft H.261 Video Codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Microsoft H.263 Video Codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Microsoft RLE,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Microsoft Video 1,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Xfire Video Codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180

Audio Compressors:
WMA Voice Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WM Speech Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMAudio Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
Nero Audio Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,NeAudioEnc.ax,1.00.0000.0004
IAC2,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Lernout & Hauspie CELP 4.8kbit/s,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Lernout & Hauspie SBC 8kbit/s,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Lernout & Hauspie SBC 12kbit/s,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Lernout & Hauspie SBC 16kbit/s,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
IMA ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
PCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Microsoft ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
ACELP.net,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
DSP Group TrueSpeech(TM),0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Windows Media Audio V1,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Windows Media Audio V2,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
GSM 6.10,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Microsoft G.723.1,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
CCITT A-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
CCITT u-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
MPEG Layer-3,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180

Audio Capture Sources:
Realtek HD Audio Input,0x00200000,0,0,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180

Midi Renderers:
Default MidiOut Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Microsoft GS Wavetable SW Synth,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180

WDM Streaming-Capturegeräte:
,0x00000000,0,0,,

WDM Streaming-Wiedergabegeräte:
Realtek HD Audio output,0x00200000,2,1,,5.03.2600.2180

WDM Streaming-Mixer:
Microsoft Kernel-Waveaudiomixer,0x00000000,0,0,,

BDA CP/CA Filters:
Decrypt/Tag,0x00600000,1,0,encdec.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Encrypt/Tag,0x00200000,0,0,encdec.dll,6.05.2600.2180
XDS Codec,0x00200000,0,0,encdec.dll,6.05.2600.2180

Audio Renderers:
Realtek HD Audio output,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Default DirectSound Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Default WaveOut Device,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
DirectSound: Realtek HD Audio output,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180

WDM Streaming-Systemgeräte:
Realtek HD Audio Input,0x00200000,4,1,,5.03.2600.2180
Realtek HD Audio output,0x00200000,15,1,,5.03.2600.2180



So, ich hoffe die Infos reichen erstmal wieder. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (10. Februar 2010)

So...

Als erstes vornweg: Danke dir schonmal für die ganzen Informationen. Endlich mal jemand dem man nicht alles aus der Nase ziehen muss. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kommen wir zurück zum Problem. Ein Systemkomplettfreeze lässt sich schonmal unter anderem auf Spannungsschwankungen und damit eine unzureichende Stromversorgung schließen. Bis hierhin muss es das nicht sein, liegt aber recht nahe.
Das Foto zum Netzteil festigt das ganze. Warum?
Erklärung: Die Hauptverbraucher eines PCs hängen an der 12Volt-Rail eines Netzteiles. Dazu gehören unter anderem CPU und Grafikkarte. In neuen Systemen ist letztere eher der Hauptverbraucher und die CPU auf Platz 2. Beim System deiner besseren Hälfte ists umgekehrt. Das spielt aber bis hierhin keine Rolle.
Die CPU ist mit einer TDP bis 125W spezifiziert. Die TDP ist die Thermal Design Power und bezeichnet die maximale Wärmeverlustleistung dieser CPU. Der reale Verbrauch liegt über dieser TDP, sie gibt nur an wieviel Energie maximal in Form von Wärme verlustig geht! Die Grafikkarte in dem PC bezieht ihren Strom allein aus dem PCI-Express-Steckplatz. Dieser stellt maximal 75Watt parat. Neue Grafikkarten haben zusätzliche 6-Pin, 2mal 6-Pin oder gar 6+8 Pin Anschlüsse die maximal 300W liefern können(75W 6-Pin, 150W 8-Pin).
Wenn das System auf Volllast läuft verbrät die Grafikkarte in eurem Fall maximal 75Watt, wahrscheinlich weniger. Den Verbrauch der CPU selbst habe ich nicht gefunden, ein Volllastverbrauch eines Gesamtsystems mit einer X1900 XTX auf einem Asus M2N32-SLI Deluxe mit 262Watt spricht jedoch für sich. Die X1900 XTX besitzt einen zusätzliche Stromanschluss und verbrät somit maximal 150Watt, auch das Board verbraucht mehr als das bei euch verbaute. Bei 75 Watt weniger Grafikkartenverbrauch und großzügigen 25Watt die das Board mehr aus der Dose zieht landen wir immer noch bei ~160 Watt Volllastverbrauch.

Soviel zur grauen Theorie, jetzt kommt die dunklere Theorie: Das verbaute Netzteil besitzt maximal 13 Ampere auf der 12 Volt Rail. Das bedeutet, dass maximal 12V*13A = 156V*A = 156W für das GESAMTSYSTEM an dem auch Lüfter, Festplatten und RAM hängen zur Verfügung stehen.
Solange die CPU nicht unter Höchstlast steht reichen die maximalen Leistungsreserven des Netzteils aus um das System stabil beliefern zu können. Doch sobald die CPU-Auslastung steigt, steigt auch dessen Stromverbrauch. Irgendwann wird die maximale oder gar mehr Leistung am Netzteil abgefragt. Dadurch, dass es schon ein Weilchen alt ist wird naturgemäß die maximale Leistung schon nachgelassen haben. Dazu kommt, dass neue Spiele im Gegensatz zu spielen von 2005 immer mehr Leistung abfragen und demnach auch die CPU stressen.

Kurzum: Das Netzteil kann nicht die benötigte Leistung liefern, die insbesondere von der CPU, benötigt wird. Das Netzteil war von Anfang an sehr knapp dimensioniert. Ich würde bis hierhin empfehlen euch entweder von nem Freund oder so mal ein anderes Netzteil mit mehr Leistung(siehe 12V+ in der Tabelle! Die Gesamtwattangabe ist eh Mumpitz) auszuleihen und einzubauen. Ich bin der Meinung, dass das helfen sollte. Falls es das tut, würde ich euch empfehlen dringenst ein neues Netzteil zu kaufen. Da reicht ein 400W beQuiet für ~40€ schon zu. Das hat wesentlich mehr Leistung auf der 12V Rail, eine höhere Effizienz und hat vor allem Sicherungsmechanismen verbaut die im Falle eines Defektes die Hardware schützen. Solche sind beim aktuellen sicherlich auch vorhanden, die Frage ist aber ob diese ausreichend und hochwertig sind. Ich tippe schon fast nein. Wenn das Netzteil mal rauchend den Geist aufgibt kann es ganz schnell andere Hardware mit ins Grab nehmen.


----------



## Abigayle (10. Februar 2010)

Erstmal ein dickes, dickes Danke an dich Kyragan, hab selten jemanden gefunden, der so eine Engelsgeduld mitbringt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bin schwer beeindruckt!

Hab leider niemanden gefunden der 'n Netzteil übrig hat. Da eh ein neues Netzteil mal hersollte, werden wir wohl ein Neues kaufen und einbauen lassen. Mal schauen obs was bringt. Andere Teile kann man immer noch holen zur größten Not.


----------



## Kyragan (10. Februar 2010)

Wenn ich mal ne Empfehlung aussprechen darf: http://www2.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=27966&agid=240
Das sollte für eure Zwecke ausreichen. Die Straight Power Serie kostet etwas mehr, hat dafür in Sleeve gehüllte Kabel und Kabelmanagement. Hilft Platz zu schaffen und Kabel anständig zu verlegen. Ob ihr das Geld dafür ausgeben wollt ist dann eure Sache. Rein leistungtechnisch nehmen sich beide nichts.


----------



## Abigayle (10. Februar 2010)

Soooo, haben günstig ein 550W Netzteil bekommen (bei dem +12V steht was mit 18A wenn ich mich nicht verlesen habe) Drückt mir die Daumen!


----------



## Nebola (10. Februar 2010)

Abigayle schrieb:


> Soooo, haben günstig ein 550W Netzteil bekommen (bei dem +12V steht was mit 18A wenn ich mich nicht verlesen habe) Drückt mir die Daumen!



Neu gekauft, oder von Bekannten/Freunden/verwandten ?


----------



## Abigayle (10. Februar 2010)

Neu gekauft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:
So, wir haben nochmal Belastungstests und die ersten Fehlersympthome laufen lassen und ...... Trommelwirbel!!!..... Es passierte NISCHTS! Alles bestens! Also lag es am Netzteil!

Danke Danke Danke Danke Leute! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Abigayle (20. Februar 2010)

Sooooo, bis gestern Abend lief es wunderbar .... Und jetzt ist der Fehler wieder da! *grummel* Ich verstehs nicht. Das selbe wie ich schon zu Anfang des Threads geschrieben habe, alles wieder von vorne. Heute Morgen ließ sich der PC nichtmal ordentlich hochfahren, blieb im Windows Boot Bildschrim hängen, mussten reseten, da schmiss er plötzlich das Fenster "Hardware /Software wurde verändert, Windows konnte nicht gestartet werden", was aber nicht der Fall war, das Verändern mein ich, und dann das obligatorische "Windows normal starten" etc. Danach gings wieder das hochfahren.

Danach schmiss er allerdings folgenden schwerwiegenden Fehler ist vorgefallen Fenster. Hab den Code mal notiert, hab bei Google keine Lösung gefunden.

BCCode:1000007f
BCP1: 00000008
BCP2: B8348D70
BCP3: 00000000
BCP4: 00000000
OSVer: 5_1_2600
SP: 2_0 
Product: 768_1 

Laut Windows Selbdiagnose: Problem verursacht durch: Device Treiber.

Ja, schön und gut, aber welcher? Wie kann ich das rausfinden? 1000 Geräte und kein Ende in Sicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (20. Februar 2010)

"Hardware /Software wurde verändert, Windows konnte nicht gestartet werden"

das kann ne einfache Taktänderung sein

ich guck den Thread morgen nochmal durch

habt ihr nen Drucker angeschlossen ?

nen 7F kann leider einige Ursachen haben 

prüft auch den Ram nochmal min. über Nacht mit memtest86+

ServicePack 3 auch mal installieren


----------



## Blut und Donner (20. Februar 2010)

Kannst du vl mal en Photo vom neuen Netzteil hier reinsetzen (die Volttabelle).
Das hat sich nämlich echt alles nach "fast" defektem Netzteil angehört.
Und unbedingt Service Pack 3 installieren, denn RoM unterstützt nur SvP3 !


----------



## Kyragan (20. Februar 2010)

Das Netzteil ist neu und keine zwei Wochen alt. Ich würde bezweifeln, dass das schon defekt ist.
Evtl. mit nur einem statt zwei RAM-Riegeln testen, wenn der Fehler dann immer noch auftritt nur den anderen benutzen. Sollte der Fehler dann immer noch vorhanden sein schaut euch mal im Freundes- oder Bekanntenkreis um, ob ihr jemanden habt der euch mal kurz nen Riegel spenden kann. Spuckt er auch dort den bekannten Bluescreen aus könnt ihr den RAM relativ sicher ausschließen, wenn MemTest in jeder Konfiguration fehlerfrei war ODER immer die gleichen Fehler ausspuckt.
Dann lägen die nächsten Möglichkeiten bei Board oder CPU. Sollte MemTest immer gleiche Fehler ausspucken würde ich auf den Memorycontroller schließen. Dieser sitzt bei dem System so weit ich weiß im Chipsatz auf der Northbridge des Mainboards. Demnach wäre ein neues Board fällig.
Bevor wir hier irgendwelche Schlüsse ziehen testet das erstmal alles durch.


----------



## Abigayle (20. Februar 2010)

Danke erstmal. Hmmm, wir testen gerade mit komplett neuen Treibern, SP3 und son Kram. Wenns dann noch spackt, naja, dann müssen wohl neue Teile her. hab mit dem PC Laden meines Vertrauens gequakt. RAM+Board+CPU ca. 200€ inkl. Einbau. Sch..., wohl sparen angesagt. *grummel* Haben leider keine Teile mehr zum austauschen.


----------



## Blut und Donner (20. Februar 2010)

Abigayle schrieb:


> Danke erstmal. Hmmm, wir testen gerade mit komplett neuen Treibern, SP3 und son Kram. Wenns dann noch spackt, naja, dann müssen wohl neue Teile her. hab mit dem PC Laden meines Vertrauens gequakt. RAM+Board+CPU ca. 200€ inkl. Einbau. Sch..., wohl sparen angesagt. *grummel* Haben leider keine Teile mehr zum austauschen.



Das was ihr da stehen habt, sollte aber locker für RoM reichen. Hast du nicht die Möglichkeit überprüfen zu lassen ob was defekt ist?


----------



## Abigayle (20. Februar 2010)

Blut schrieb:


> Das was ihr da stehen habt, sollte aber locker für RoM reichen. Hast du nicht die Möglichkeit überprüfen zu lassen ob was defekt ist?



Wir wohnen mitten in 'nem Kuhdorf und der nächste PC Laden ist knapp 40km wech, und ohne Auto und Führerschein ist das immer 'ne halbe Weltreise und sch... teuer. Unsere Kumepls habe (fast) alle schlechtere Hardware... Werden die Kiste einpacken und dann vor Ort alles prüfen lassen und gegebenenfalls defektes austauschen lassen.


----------



## Blut und Donner (20. Februar 2010)

Ah ich verstehe, jo ohne Auto ist das halt dann echt doof.


----------



## Klos1 (21. Februar 2010)

Damit kann man Treiber testen:

http://www.microsoft.com/whdc/devtools/tools/verifier.mspx

Ganz einfach ist es aber nicht, denn es ist ein Tool, daß sich eigentlich an Programmierer richtet und da auch nicht an irgendwelche, sondern nur diejenigen, die Treiber programmieren.
Es gibt aber auch ein Standardsetting, daß man setzen kann. Man kann sich auch nicht signierte Treiber anzeigen lassen.

Google am besten mal danach und du wirst einiges finden. Mir hat es schon geholfen, weil bei aktivierten Monitoring beim nächsten Bluescreen der Übeltäter angezeigt wurde. Denn die Hex-Werte, die bei den Fehlermeldungen stehen, bringen dich nicht immer weiter. Auch wenn man über Google etwas findet, so ist es meist einfach zu allgemein gehalten und hilft deshalb nicht wirklich weiter, daß Problem weiter einzukreisen.

Eine andere Möglichkeit ist das Debugging-Tool for Windows. 

http://www.microsoft.com/whdc/devtools/debugging/default.mspx

Bei einen Bluescreen wird, so denn eingestellt, im Windws-Ordner ein Dump-File abgelegt. In diesem File siehst du alles, was zum Zeitpunkt des Absturzes im Speicher gehalten wurde.
Auch dieses Tool richtet sich an Entwickler und an vielen Stellen siehst du einfach nur irgendwelche Speicheradressen, die hin und her geschoben werden. Es gibt aber auch Tutorials im Internet, die es einen Laien ermöglichen, unter Umständen wertvolle Hinweise zu ergattern.

Zum Beisiel:

http://wiki.winboard.org/index.php/Bluescreen_analysieren


----------



## Abigayle (17. Mai 2010)

So, jetzt bin ich total verwirrt und raktiviere den Thread mal wieder. Mein Mann hat einen Komplett NEUEN Pc, Neue Hardware, KEIN einziges Teil aus dem Alten PC, selbst die Festplatten sind neu. Nur das alte Windows drauf. UND ... die selbe scheiße von Vorne nach 2 Monaten. Ich verstehe die Welt nicht mehr .... Den ganzen Tag läuft der PC im Wondoof Betrieb, keine Probleme. Er spielt nur halbe Stunde irgendwas, keine Probleme. Er schmeisst TS3 an, WoW an spielt ne Halbe bis Stunde, FREEZE!

Wir haben auch KOMPLETT alle Updates draufgehauen. Selbst Service Pack inklusive aller Updates. Laut Analyse sind alle Treiber Konfliktfrei, laut Pc Dok alle Hardware heile, selbst Steckdose gewechselt.

Was zur Hölle ist das????


----------



## Kyragan (17. Mai 2010)

Sehr merkwürdig. Möglicherweise liegt der Fehler außerhalb des PCs. 
Darf man fragen wo ihr wohnt? Ich will keine Adresse sondern wissen, obs n Altbau ist oder so. Sprich: Wie alt ist das Haus in dem ihr wohnt(ca.) und wisst ihr ob schonmal ne Grundrenovierung gemacht worden ist.
Könnte mir vorstellen, dass die Infrastruktur im Bereich Elektrizität, sprich Kabel, Verteiler und was weiß ich alles, schon etws älter ist. Könnte durchaus sein, dass da einfach Spannungsschwankungen auftreten, die das Netzteil nicht mehr ausgleichen kann. Wenn zu viel Strom drauf wäre, wäre das im Prinzip kein Problem solange es nicht in für PC-Verhältnisse extreme Überspannungsbereiche geht. Klingt danach, als würde Zeitweise zu wenig ankommen.
Nebenbei gefragt: Bei dir existiert das Problem nicht? Nur bei deinem Mann?
Sitzt ihr in getrennten Zimmern, wenn ihr ne Runde daddelt? Falls ja wärs ja durchaus möglich, dass einige Zimmer mal gemacht worden sind und ausgerechnet in diesem Zimmer die Leitungen noch alt sind oder so bzw. der dazugehörige Stromkreis.

Da alles neu ist kann ich mir schon Fehler im Stromnetz vorstellen, wo auch immer. 

Um noch in ne andere Richtung zu denken: Nutzt du auf deinem PC die gleiche WinXP Version, wie dein Mann? Wenn nein, spielt man dein Windows auf. Könnte mir vorstellen, dass evtl. die CD nen Klitsch hat und deshalb irgendwelche fehlerhaften Daten geschrieben hat. Möglicherweise so, dass Multitasking eingeschränkt ist oder was weiß ich.

Die simpelsten Versuche, um die Ursache einzugrenzen wären:
Wenn vorhanden andere Windows Version aufspielen. 
PC mal in nen anderes Zimmer umquartieren bspw. da wo du sitzt, falls ihr getrennt sitzt bzw. in ein anderes Zimmer wenn ihr zusammen in einem Raum seid. Denn wenn der Fehler im Stromnetz liegt, dann ist entweder die Belastung zweier PCs zu viel für das alte Netz oder in dem Zimmer, wo jetzt ein PC steht spielt das Netz schon bei den paar Hundert Watt vom PC nicht mehr mit.


----------



## Abigayle (17. Mai 2010)

Also Stromnetz:

Unser Haus ist ca. Baujahr 1960, völlig im Eimer, keien Sanierung, nischts Stromschwankungen? OHJAAAAA! Uns explodieren sogar Glühbirnen in der Fassung, ohen scheiß. Allerdings haben wir seinen PC vor ca. 2 Tagen in meine Steckdosenleiste gepackt, ohne Ergebniss, da meine Steckdose an den Flur statt ans Wohnzimmer gekoppelt ist udn ich hab seit laaaaaaanger Zeit keien Abstürze mehr gehabt. Ja, bei uns funzt nichts richtig, da hier mal n Elektriker im haus wohnte udn nichst als Fusch anne Leitungen gemacht hat.

zum XP Version:

Ich hab n anderes Windows XP drauf als er. Hmmm, ist mal ne Möglichkeit. Danke, ich werds ihm mal vorschlagen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Abigayle (21. Mai 2010)

So, Das Betriebssystem neu gemacht mit meinem XP, alle Programme neu gemacht, keine Lösung. Wieder das selbe. Ey, ich brüll gleich *grummel*


----------



## Kyragan (21. Mai 2010)

Dann liegt euer Stromnetz im Haus recht nahe, wobei ich absolut kein Elektriker bin. Ich könnts mir aber vorstellen, weil Hardware nunmal nur in relativ knapp bemessenen Spannungsbereichen funktioniert und zu große oder zu häufige Spannungswechsel von den VRMs aufm Mainboard oder der Grafikkarte nicht kompensiert werden können.


----------



## muehe (21. Mai 2010)

bei so alten Netzen würde ich auch nen APC oder Brennenstuhl Überspannungsschutz empfehlen


----------



## Abigayle (21. Mai 2010)

Hab gerade mal bei nem neuen PC Dok bei uns inner gegend angerufen. Der sagte bring das Ding vorbei ich schau mal unverbindlich rein. Drück mir die Daumen das der ENDLICH mal den Fehler findet.


----------



## Abigayle (21. Mai 2010)

Ja, ich werde eines Tages von nem Mod den Po versohlt kriegen, ich weiss. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber:

Wir waren bei dem neuen Pc Onkel in unserer gegend. Erstmal hat der sich echt gewundert was man uns angedreht hatte vor 2 Monaten. Alles Ladenhüter, Asbach alt. Naja, schlucken und schonmal die Telnummer vom alten PC Händler rausgesucht, dann kam der Hammer:

Die Festplatte ist scheinbar im Ar... ! Weil die Platte mindestens 3 Jahre irgendwo rumlag. Suuuuupi zu wissen. Wer weiss von wievielen Regalen die schon geknallt ist.


----------



## Kyragan (21. Mai 2010)

Kriegt ihr die wenigstens ersetzt?
Schon sehr merkwürdig wie ihr fast schon systematisch übers Ohr gehauen werdet. :O
Ich hoffe doch mal, dass es jetzt endlich klappt auch wenn mir mein Bauchgefühl immer noch sagt dass es an eurem Leitungsnetz liegen kann. :/


----------



## Abigayle (22. Mai 2010)

Ver..., hat nichts gebracht. Wieder freeze. Und nein, am Stromnetz liegts nicht. haben den bei Schwiegereltern angeschlossen, die wohnen kanpp 20 km wech, selbe sch... . Dienstag bringen wir die Kiste nochmal wech, dann will der PC Dok in unserer Ecke den auf Herz und Nieren auseinandernehmen, inklusive Hard- und Software. "Die Kiste macht mich ratlos. Das will ich jetzt wissen!" meinte er am Telefon.


----------

